# Planted tank,65cm tall...aggggh help



## angellover (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay so I have a fluval profile 850 arriving on Thursday and need some ideas. This is my old tank which I feel I never managed to get the right balance for the height of it and it is only 18 inches tall.








(this tank, with plants and wood, if anyone is interested)

I want my new tank to be really full with plants to give the fish plenty of places to hide in sort of a arc shape around the back leaving a open area at the front and lots of wood to fill the full height of the tank efficiently and need plant ideas and wood ideas.

I dont really have a budget as such but would prefer to go without CO2 (I have had a lot of conflicting advice on this so I am a little wary)

My substrate will be sand for my corys.

I really am stumped as to what to do with this tank.

Also I am only 5'4 (162cm) and the tank is 133cm when on its stand so if anyone can reccomend a good plant tool set do let me know....so I dont drown hehe


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

You said the tank is 65cm tall in the title and then in the post that it is 18" tall. 65cm converted to inches is about 26" tall. That is a tall tank.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

New tank is 26" deep.
Old tank was 18" deep.

Step stool and at least 12" tools. I think I would be better off with 18" tools but am dealing with 8" ones at the moment. You might try out the tool before buying as the shorter the tweezers and scissors the easier to be precise. And the longer they are the stronger they need to be. Tools long enough so you can look through the front glass while using scissors and tweezer/forceps are better. The height of the stand matters too. My old 24" stand+24" tank was easy to deal with a 2 step stool but the 32" stand+24" tank really needs the 3 step [or 4?] stool I keep forgetting to get out of the garage.


----------



## angellover (Sep 20, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> New tank is 26" deep.
> Old tank was 18" deep.
> 
> Step stool and at least 12" tools. I think I would be better off with 18" tools but am dealing with 8" ones at the moment. You might try out the tool before buying as the shorter the tweezers and scissors the easier to be precise. And the longer they are the stronger they need to be. Tools long enough so you can look through the front glass while using scissors and tweezer/forceps are better. The height of the stand matters too. My old 24" stand+24" tank was easy to deal with a 2 step stool but the 32" stand+24" tank really needs the 3 step [or 4?] stool I keep forgetting to get out of the garage.


 Thank you for the info, I think it will be a bit of trial and error from what you have described....I do pick a awkward shaped tank.

Can anyone reccomend any plants that grow really tall, I have giant vallis in my other tank, although would prefer somthing other than vallis as I am not keen on the look of it (I prefer broader leaved plants)


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Tall Tank*

Hello angel...

I have a 45 G Tall, essentially the same as your new one. Mine has a small iron stand that came with it, so the tank is still fairly short and easy to service.

The lighting can be a little tricky unless you stay with low light plants. In that case, all you need is a single, 6500 K, 32 watt, T12. If you want to have some stronger light plants then they'll have to be the kind that will grow floated like Bananas or Water sprite. I have the Banana attached to some driftwood and the Water sprite can be arranged around the driftwood.

The 45 G Tall is a very nice tank.

B


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

angellover said:


> Thank you for the info, I think it will be a bit of trial and error from what you have described....I do pick a awkward shaped tank.
> 
> Can anyone reccomend any plants that grow really tall, I have giant vallis in my other tank, although would prefer somthing other than vallis as I am not keen on the look of it (I prefer broader leaved plants)


There are some giant Sagittaria species with fairly broad leaves. Swordplants might work, also.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Virtually all common stem plants will grow that tall - ludwigias, hydrophila, etc. And, most rotalas also do so, as do ambulias, etc. Common stem plants are basically weeds that use whatever space is available and try to fill it.


----------



## angellover (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for all your ideas, shall start googleing the plants suggested



BBradbury said:


> Hello angel...
> 
> I have a 45 G Tall, essentially the same as your new one. Mine has a small iron stand that came with it, so the tank is still fairly short and easy to service.
> 
> ...


 is it difficult to upgrade the lighting? Its somthing I never thought of doing if I am honest.

The tank arrived today and I am chuffed with it apart from the fact it is 235 litres and it comes with a 200w heater:icon_excl


----------

